# Display Shelf



## tkputman (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wanted to share a picture of the display shelf my husband built for me out of old barn wood.


----------



## Dansalata (Oct 28, 2010)

NICE LOOKIN DISPLAY!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing better than old barn wood.  Looks wonderful.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice! Are some of the bottkes civil war finds? like the inks?  I see somebody has some nice finds in the other cabinet.


----------



## tkputman (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe some of them are from that period.  Inks and poisons are my favorites -- but I will buy other types if I think they are interesting.  The other finds are my husband's -- he's into metal detecting and acquiring civil war relics.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Karen,

 Welcome to these parts, and thanks for showing us your shelves. Very nice job by your husband. Looks like Spalted Maple from over here.

 Are'ya gonna introduce us to some of your collection?


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice looking display shelf your husband made for you.  Thank you for sharing the pic with us.  Paul


----------



## tkputman (Oct 29, 2010)

We think the wood is very old oak with lots of character. []


----------



## AuctionLover87 (Nov 16, 2010)

excellent looking display  The shelving really ads to the old time visual effect and brings life to the bottles.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice recycle job. Great little display!


----------



## epackage (Nov 17, 2010)

I love it....[]


----------



## tkputman (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks -- He decided he liked it so much, he "recycled" a little more and built a matching one for some of his Civil War relics.


----------

